
The Neuroscience of Intelligence: Jordan Peterson interviews Richard Haier - an27
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY4sShDt9to
======
an27
I've recently become interested in where science and politics meet, and this
is one subject I've been researching. Dr. Richard Haier is not named on the
Wikipedia page on "Race and intelligence"[0] which claims "Currently, there is
no non-circumstantial evidence that these differences in test scores have a
genetic component, although some researchers believe that the existing
circumstantial evidence makes it plausible that hard evidence for a genetic
component will eventually appear." in the first paragraph.

It might just be that I have to do more research, but my impression from the
research that I've encountered (especially the twin studies) is that G
(general intelligence, which IQ is designed to be strongly correlated with) is
strongly correlated with genetics, and even influenced by genetics to a
greater degree than by the environment; the Wikipedia (but Wikipedia in
general as well) article[0] appears highly politically motivated to me. It at
least greatly conflicts with the contents of this interview.

One argument on this subject that I feel is persuasive is this: "Why have
African societies been much less developed technologically and intellectually
(e.g. in writing, language) than Western societies for over 3000 years? Can
you blame 3000 years on oppression? Furthermore, if you say the cause was
oppression, why did those races let themselves be oppressed if they were
equally capable?"

\---

The video description for your pleasure:

There is almost nothing more important to understand about people than
intelligence. It can be measured more accurately than anything else in the
social sciences. It differs tremendously and importantly between individuals.
It is the single most important determinant of life success. It's very
existence, however, remains subject to substantive debate, most of it highly
politicized.

Dr. Richard Haier[1,2] has recently written a major book on the topic, The
Neuroscience of Intelligence[3], summarized in the following manner: "This
book introduces new and provocative neuroscience research that advances our
understanding of intelligence and the brain. Compelling evidence shows that
genetics plays a more important role than environment as intelligence develops
from childhood, and that intelligence test scores correspond strongly to
specific features of the brain assessed with neuroimaging. In understandable
language, Richard J. Haier explains cutting-edge techniques based on genetics,
DNA, and imaging of brain connectivity and function. He dispels common
misconceptions, such as the belief that IQ tests are biased or meaningless,
and debunks simple interventions alleged to increase intelligence. "

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_and_intelligence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Race_and_intelligence)
[1]: Dr. Richard Haier's personal website:
[http://www.richardhaier.com/](http://www.richardhaier.com/) [2]: his
Wikipedia page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_J._Haier](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_J._Haier)
[3]: his book, The Neuroscience of Intelligence:
[http://amzn.to/2em55A9](http://amzn.to/2em55A9)

